# The Motorsport Thread 2016



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Go Ricciardo, well second still do again

At least he does not have cheaty engines


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Cheaty engines???!!! That's fighting talk. 

Being a Ferrarista, I only want the red cars to win, but while I wait I'm happy for Nico and even happier that Hammy didn't win again.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I follow @f1_reactions on Twitter and they've just posted this.

"When you're the only one who didn't get the joke & you're like ..."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

sospiro said:


> I follow @f1_reactions on Twitter and they've just posted this.
> 
> "When you're the only one who didn't get the joke & you're like ..."


Classic, as long as Hammy doesn't win I'm happy too...... Fell asleep here watching - is on at ridiculous time of the night, so missed the above lol what a laugh

Cheaty engines - was waiting for the reaction, gotta stick up for Daniel some how..............


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Sorry, I don't follow the four wheel stuff except the Dakar. But who else hopes that Rossi can steal Marquez's Motogp championship? Either way, 8 different winners in 8 races...I can't remember a better season!

If only Toni Bou had some competition in Mototrials, all would be well with the world.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

motoboy said:


> Sorry, I don't follow the four wheel stuff except the Dakar. But who else hopes that Rossi can steal Marquez's Motogp championship? Either way, 8 different winners in 8 races...I can't remember a better season!
> 
> If only Toni Bou had some competition in Mototrials, all would be well with the world.


When I could watch the Dakar on telly, I followed it every year and absolutely loved it. I even looked up flights to Senegal as I would have loved to see the final stage along the beach. I don't have the channel to watch it now but I do still follow on line. Jutta Kleinschmidt is my hero.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

sospiro said:


> When I could watch the Dakar on telly, I followed it every year and absolutely loved it. I even looked up flights to Senegal as I would have loved to see the final stage along the beach. I don't have the channel to watch it now but I do still follow on line. Jutta Kleinschmidt is my hero.


Anybody but Gordon!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Go Ricciardo, winning is best


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Its the Bathurst 1000 motor race again in Oz this weekend coming. Below is some vids of some the hightlights (crashes) of the years- since the early 60's. Watch those Mini's go and bigger stuff............. The race was open (not any longer) to all engine sizes up to over 5000cc! with Fords and other running 5.8ltr monsters.:devil:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I stopped following about the time Jackie Stewart retired.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Don't watch as much. 

Formula 1's lack of depth has always been an issue, but even more so these days.

NASCAR Daytona 400 & 500 starts and finishes. Too many yellow flags.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Yes agreed, is not what it used to be - is bit of a procession. Bathurst will be a sad on this year as Ford today are building there last Oz made Falcon ending 91 years of Ford manufacture in Oz and ending local V8 and big 6's here. GM are following next year- so no more Commodores and Vauxhall GTO V8 beasts no more .......... very sad - bloody Americans what they actually expected to make money building cars here for our local market with big V8, gosh we pulled the wool over their eyes for many a year lol, so Gig is up


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Go Will Davison


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Dang Marq Marquez! Wrapped up the championship with 2 races left. Poor Rossi. I don't think he has another one in him.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Ricciardo did it again - good god it was good to see Lewis lose and suffer at the hands of Sebastain, go Aussies go ha ha ha


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Go Ricciardo, winning is best


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Go Ricciardo, he made podium again and beat Lewis yeah - thats what I like


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The only racing that really excites me is good-old-fashioned drag racing, like this:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Aussies do that better too 






Aussie victor Bray drag cars


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Battle Wagons both of em, straight line one minute wonders, put them on a proper race track and a mini would thrash em.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

MarkW said:


> I stopped following about the time Jackie Stewart retired.


Just as well.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I saw one of these in my teens and wanted one for ages a real car for the lads.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> I saw one of these in my teens and wanted one for ages a real car for the lads.
> 
> View attachment 95928


But its missing a wheel, would it even do fufty five..............


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> But its missing a wheel, would it even do fufty five..............


The one in the pic would probably do 155mph if you look closely you will notice some things that were not on the original model (1932 I think) such as Disc Brakes etc, this car has been resurrected again but with today's technology.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok, so it will do one hundred and f_ufty five. Do you have roads long enough for that in NZ ?_


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ok, so it will do one hundred and f_ufty five. Do you have roads long enough for that in NZ ?_


Yep but the police have them covered with cameras, about 30-35 years ago I had an XK 150 and hit 100 mph only just managed to keep it on the road, I am lucky to be here considering some of the stupid things I got up to.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> Yep but the police have them covered with cameras, about 30-35 years ago I had an XK 150 and hit 100 mph only just managed to keep it on the road, I am lucky to be here considering some of the stupid things I got up to.


Nice a XK150 wow, if you still has it it would be worth plenty


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Nice a XK150 wow, if you still has it it would be worth plenty


I had to sell it in 1972 to raise the deposit for a business that I was buying so in fact it was 45 years ago, how time fly's when your having fun, this is a pic I have when the latest owner tracked me down and came to show me the car after he had restored it, a nice car but you had to really drive it not like the modern cars.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll stick to my 1969 Hillman Hunter Safari wagon - less speeding tickets - well if I got one in it I'd frame it.........


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'll stick to my 1969 Hillman Hunter Safari wagon - less speeding tickets - well if I got one in it I'd frame it.........
> 
> View attachment 95948


I like the white "V" tapes is that for victory or are you saying ****** off. at the police.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> I like the white "V" tapes is that for victory or are you saying **** off.


Lol, nice thought - no previous owner used it as her wedding car


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Lol, nice thought - no previous owner used it as her wedding car


Thats much more sensible than burning rubber.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dan the man has got 5th from 19th on the grid- and preditctably Lewis one again in a car with unfair advantage.....


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Dan the man has got 5th from 19th on the grid- and preditctably Lewis one again in a car with unfair advantage.....


5th thats not bad for an old joker


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> 5th thats not bad for an old joker


Yeah he is older than 18 lol


----------

